# Just bought a house in Boston, Ga.



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I am all jacked up, just bought a house in Boston, Ga. The Winter Training Mecca.
I am renovating the entire deal inside and out. Also adding kennels and airing area.
Can't wait to move in after repairs, I will also rent to the right folks.
See my add on the realestate section.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Did you buy the one I looked at for you?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes sir I did


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll trade you a ski vacation in Taos next year!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Becky Mills said:


> There goes the neighborhood


Hey, hey, easy now. If you bring cookies, Mosley can come take a dip in the pond.
I know you don't have any water up there cause your hubby puts it all on the farm.

Where have you been? Hope to see you this Spring.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

2tall said:


> I'll trade you a ski vacation in Taos next year!


Sounds like a deal Carol, all my dogs got new snowboards for Christmas this year.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

TonyK said:


> Hey Gregg, put in an RV pad with full hookups will ya?! Or find me a 1/2 acre lot around there where I can...
> 
> See you soon


Tony, I am working on that, gotta keep a low profile for a while.
I'll get you hooked up after the big work is finished.

BTW, I should have some birds for you in a couple weeks.

see ya


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Gregg, 

Sounds like a good deal!

Awesome meeting you last week in GA!!! 

Chris


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> Hey Gregg,
> 
> Sounds like a good deal!
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy, good to see and meet you as well.
Good luck to you and Ms. Ella this summer.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Hey, hey, easy now. If you bring cookies, Mosley can come take a dip in the pond.
> I know you don't have any water up there cause your hubby puts it all on the farm.
> 
> Where have you been? Hope to see you this Spring.


Sorry Becky, 3:00am typo Mosby.


----------



## GAbirdhunter (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats and welcome to the neighborhood Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

GAbirdhunter said:


> Congrats and welcome to the neighborhood Gregg


Thanks, I am looking forward to transforming this little place into a dog lovers retreat.
We will be getting started the first week of April, I hope to be able to train with JVE 
and my two pups during the day. I also hope to run Reese at PRTA. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Gregg!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Greg My name is Bridget and I love dogs, non smoker, have a boat, decoys and dogs, and am available to the right guy.........................


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Hi Greg My name is Bridget and I love dogs, non smoker, have a boat, decoys and dogs, and am available to the right guy.........................


Hey Bridget, I have all the stuff, but if you can cook and clean floors, bring it!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Darn it!!!!! ................... I just don't get it!..............


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Darn it!!!!! ................... I just don't get it!..............


Thats what I was thinking, tough to find a good woman! You gals don't cook anymore?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL ! I am good at steak and fish! , throw it under a broiler and steam up some vegies and you are good to go. Salads are a good staple too! Housekeeper comes on Wednesdays....


----------



## WAPPS12H (Mar 27, 2012)

just curious, but what makes this place the dog training meca? farmland and water? sounds fun though


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

WAPPS12H said:


> just curious, but what makes this place the dog training meca? farmland and water? sounds fun though


Lots of Field Trial and Hunt test pro's winter in this area. Alot of their wealthy clients have purchased property and spent a gazillion bucks
on water and land features. In a thirty mile circle around Thomasville, Ga. there are at least 40 class A training grounds.
During this time of year, dog trucks are everywhere along with dog people. Boston is right in the middle of the action, Lardy is a mile down the street.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> LOL ! I am good at steak and fish! , throw it under a broiler and steam up some vegies and you are good to go. Salads are a good staple too! Housekeeper comes on Wednesdays....


Just got home from work, I could go for a salad and fish dinner. Oh, those veggies sound good too.
Where are you? I can get the house ready for the cleaners on Wed.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

LMAO Thanks for the belly laugh ! I needed that!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> LMAO Thanks for the belly laugh ! I needed that!


Damn'it, I'm starving, I need a good girl.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Gregg 
If ya want to summer in northeastern Pa and winter in Ga I am cool with that....do you like English Setters? Hunt quail?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

scrambled eggs w cheese and brown rice with asparagus tonite. Totally a simplistic person


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Gregg
> If ya want to summer in northeastern Pa and winter in Ga I am cool with that....do you like English Setters? Hunt quail?


Hell yea, Thomasville, Ga. is the quail hunting Capital of the world. I mean Honey, Thomasville, Ga. is nice for Quail.
I like the Setters if they can point the chickens. I am born and raised on the Bob White Quail and Arkansas Ducks.
Do you have a lot of money Honey?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

money? who needs money , we would have the dogs! oh yea, and each other....but I did just buy the winning lottery ticket


----------



## laurelwood (Dec 1, 2011)

golfandhunter said:


> Thats what I was thinking, tough to find a good woman! You gals don't cook anymore?


That's what my husband says, Gregg... I told him if he wanted me to cook for him he could come throw birds for me. He didn't like that idea so much 

Congrats on the new place!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> money? who needs money , we would have the dogs! oh yea, and each other....but I did just buy the winning lottery ticket


Did we win Dear? I need some cash to pay the Cab driver that just brought me home from the Shoe Show!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Good morning sunshine!! you really must follow the news more, I know they make newspapers in Ga, don't they. The lottery ticket is for tonite , I will win $350 million at about 11 pm tonite. I guess I will have to pay taxes though, so don't know how much will be left over.
Ya gotta tell me , right NOW, will ya love me? Will you love me forever???


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Gregg on the house purchase sounds great. I'm a very good cook not so much as a housekeeper.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Good morning sunshine!! you really must follow the news more, I know they make newspapers in Ga, don't they. The lottery ticket is for tonite , I will win $350 million at about 11 pm tonite. I guess I will have to pay taxes though, so don't know how much will be left over.
> Ya gotta tell me , right NOW, will ya love me? Will you love me forever???


Sorry Honey, I ain't never red no paper. I ain't never played no lotto.
I promise to love ur Meatloaf!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Laughing hard right now! Just last night that song came on Pandora. Haven't listened in years. I cranked that sucker up to *LOUD!!!! *Now I'm waiting for the end of time so I can end my time with you......


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

aabraham said:


> Congrats Gregg on the house purchase sounds great. I'm a very good cook not so much as a housekeeper.


Hey Alex,
I'm gonna put in a pad for all my buds with the big motorhomes.
Bring the dogs and some steaks, I'll run down to the coast for the seafood.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Bridgy, Hope we win tonight, call me, I'll be on the way asap.
Gotta go play with the puppy now. Night Night!!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

No Problem luv bug, when I win, I won't need to call you, you should be able to hear me from there.....keep your fingers crossed
xxoo
Bridgy, ( I feeeel soooo special.....nobody has ever called me Bridgy before <3 <3 )


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Honey, I only heard you screaming in my dream. I guess we did not win this time.
Glad to hear that the twins are ok!!! Hey, I looked at your website, great facility and awesome looking dogs.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Twins??? OHHHH they are yours??????? you can come pick them up anytime........or send money. Still hoping one of my close friends will be sending me a million from NJ......


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Twins??? OHHHH they are yours??????? you can come pick them up anytime........or send money. Still hoping one of my close friends will be sending me a million from NJ......


Twins, I was talking about your SS thread. Lump, get it? Aren't the twins with you all the time?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL was not even thinking of the other thread...!! Yea I am pretty happy bout that too... Sorry we did not win.... I guess you will have to keep looking for the rich woman.... Gotta go train some dogs , it is opening day of group training here at the kennel!!!! Woohoo!!! It has been a looong winter as this thread can probably confirm.... Have a great day Luv Bug...


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

And here he comes rounding third...Holy Cow I think he's gonna make it, aaaaaand he's outta there, cut off at the plate. Whew!!!
We're training at twelve today Gregg.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about anybody else, but I am totally enjoying this exchange between Bridget and Greg! LOL! Such cute little love birds....


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I got a call today, all the new windows and doors will be delivered to my shop on Wednesday.
I have all the appliances and furniture staged and ready in the warehouse. I will take one of my
crews and a big trailer to Boston on Sunday. Monday, they will demo an old carport/shack and start
replacing windows and doors. Tuesday, the landscape guys will clean up the entire property and grade
for the kennel pad. Wednesday, pour concrete pad, and continue whole house renovation.
If all goes well, I will get the guys started every morning then go meet Jim and Craig to train with 
Sniper and Flash. Top of the week running PRTA in Pavo with Reese.
Oh yea, got to make sure my crew finishes and send them home on Sunday.
It's gonna be a busy week but I'm looking forward to wearing all the hats!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> I got a call today, all the new windows and doors will be delivered to my shop on Wednesday.
> I have all the appliances and furniture staged and ready in the warehouse. I will take one of my
> crews and a big trailer to Boston on Sunday. Monday, they will demo an old carport/shack and start
> replacing windows and doors. Tuesday, the landscape guys will clean up the entire property and grade
> ...


Good luck to you. Sounds like it will be more than busy. When you are finished with those windows I have a front picture window that needs a storm window on it!!!!! Have fun!! Hope Reese does well!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Yay! Next year's jamboree at Greg's house!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Good luck to you. Sounds like it will be more than busy. When you are finished with those windows I have a front picture window that needs a storm window on it!!!!! Have fun!! Hope Reese does well!!


Thanks, Mary Lynn, It will be a challenge to get it done in a week but we are gonna try.
Looks like PRTA is gonna be a biggy.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

2tall said:


> Yay! Next year's jamboree at Greg's house!


I am all for it, great idea!!!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Post some before and after pics


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Update, we are finally moving back into my office/warehouse building 13 months after a fire.
What a nightmare with county inspectors and the fire marshall. The party starts at 7:30 this morning.
It's gonna be 3 days of Hell and I dread it, but the bright side is when we finish, I will be loaded with
supplies and headed to Boston for a week of work on the house. Also will get to train with Sniper and Flash.

Come on by and help us move if your bored, having pizza for lunch.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

PRTA is a Biggy, see Ya' there with Ray Ray.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Second day of moving back into the office/warehouse.
It has not been fun, we should finish tomorrow if the gods say ok!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

We finally finished moving back into the office.
I don't think I have ever been this tired and sore in my entire life.
Good side, the truck and trailer are loaded to the top with supplies 
for the Boston house. Gonna eat Easter lunch with my neighbors and hit the road.
My crew will leave about 3:00, I will go by the house and turn on the water and power
and unhook the trailer. I am staying in T-ville in the motel and the guys are staying in the house.
Work starts at daylight Monday morning but the weather looks rainy for the week.
Hope the weather dude is wrong, the grader is coming Tuesday and concrete is scheduled for Wednesday.
Wish us luck please.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Drought prevention measure #1: Order a concrete pour. Good luck, I do hope you get your projects done. I'll be happy to take that moisture from you!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

We were pouring concrete on a Saturday. The truck pulls up and the driver was getting things ready. We said is this your only job today? He says, I had more, but since it's supposed to rain everyone cancelled. We asked if he was kidding since we hadn't heard.

He says matter of factly that they have something now that'll fix concrete that has been rained on before it cures...







































A jackhammer.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Good luck , Honey!!! I hope yours is better than mine.....Lotto regards BB


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck Gregg!!!!There are heavy storms slated that way.

And John hope you got the concrete poured before the rain!

My only concern is we are not getting enough rain. It is going to be a long hot summer folks. 

Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> We finally finished moving back into the office.
> I don't think I have ever been this tired and sore in my entire life.
> Good side, the truck and trailer are loaded to the top with supplies
> for the Boston house. Gonna eat Easter lunch with my neighbors and hit the road.
> ...



Good luck Gregg..hope the rain holds off for the crew!

Chris


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone, me and Flash made it to T-ville. Stopped in Boston, dropped the trailer
and unloaded the truck. The boys just got to the house and are setting up bedding etc.
Me and Flash have got to crash, need rain dances for good weather!!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Well the weather has been beautiful and much work has been done.
The place looks totally different, the landscapers have removed several trees
and have cleaned around half of the pond. We burned big time yesterday and 
should finish today. The concrete guy is coming to form this afternoon and pour 
Thursday morning but the forecast is 90% rain. Those of you that wished this good 
weather, please get us one more day to get the pad poured.

Been training everyday with Sniper and Flash, Flash, is swimming like a fish and at 18 weeks
I am very pleased with his progress. He will be going home to Wisconsin with Jim and Craig
in 2 weeks. I'm gonna miss him, he is my little boy. Gotta go to work.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

worthless without pictures!! No rain dance for Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> worthless without pictures!! No rain dance for Gregg


Yea, I know, got them on my I phone, but to dumb to post.

Can anybody hep me?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Got rained out at 2:30pm yesterday after the concrete forms went up.
But, the rain stopped about 9:00 last night and somebody did a no rain 
dance for me and we poured at 10:00 this morning. All is good, no rain all day. 
We are rolling, my boys should be out of here by Saturday night.

Going to the giant PRTA trial tomorrow, will be interesting to see the first in the open and Am?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Have fun! Keep us up to date!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Good Luck at PRTA Gregg! I am pulling for you and Reese to take blue. I hope to make it down and get some good training in before the Atlanta trial. 

John


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Leaving in the morning for PRTA, see you there.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh goody!! The dancing worked!!! Sure was a sight to behold though!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

gregg,

posted them for you. the place is lookin' great. keep up the good work! bb hope you like it?

jmc


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck this weekend.

Post some pics of Flash for us.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> Good luck this weekend.
> 
> Post some pics of Flash for us.


Thanks Mike, we did not do very well this weekend, but Flash was a superstar.
We did a mini swimby and he did awesome. I will send pics soon.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

roseberry said:


> gregg,
> 
> posted them for you. the place is lookin' great. keep up the good work! bb hope you like it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Gregg Really nice place.  Thanks for posting the pics. Cement pads is large? How is the inside coming?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Gregg Really nice place.  Thanks for posting the pics. Cement pads is large? How is the inside coming?


Thanks Mary Lynn, The concrete pad is 21' x 21' and sloped from the center out to the sides.
The carport/kennel cover is 20' x 20' and will be anchored to the concrete. I will install 5 runs
on one side and have parking on the other side.

The interior is done except for lighting which is being done Friday and carpet, which will have to wait
till fall. The cleaning lady finished yesterday, looking forward to staying tonight.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

How far do you live from there Gregg? What a great place to have! My question is for people that may want to rent it , how accessible are the premier grounds? Can you pay to play ?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> How far do you live from there Gregg? What a great place to have! My question is for people that may want to rent it , how accessible are the premier grounds? Can you pay to play ?


Hey Bridget, I live 4 hours drive to the house. The top grounds are difficult to get on during the winter
because the pro's rotate on them Monday to Friday. But, there are plenty of places that can be accessed
if you know a few folks. I do not know of any pay to play grounds. But if you have a dog with one of the 
many pro's that winter in S. Ga. or N. Fla. the house is in a prime location for training and trials.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I left Friday morning instead of Thursday, because the electrician had an emergency.
I stopped at Wendy's for a quick bite on the way. Ate on the road and started feeling strange
on the ride. I arrived to meet the carport guys and the electrician, managed to get the trailer
unloaded and felt horrible. I went in the house and proceeded to throw my guts up and liquid 
out the other end. I could not stop and took my self to the urgent care center in T-ville about
6:30pm. I have a cast iron stomach, but had a bad case of food poisoning. I feel better today
but my skinny ass has lost 12lbs. in 3 days and I still ain't right.

Got the carport and electrical work completed. I also met with the fence/kennel guy and he will
install the week of the Tall Pines Trial before we arrive for the trial.

I will send a few more pics to my buddy Roseberry and see if he will post a few more.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> I will send a few more pics to my buddy Roseberry and see if he will post a few more.


Sorry to hear about the Wendy's. Used to be one of my favorite places to grab a sandwich. 

You really need to upgrade your technical support. roseberry still thinks it's 1999.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Sure it isn't a flu bug. You have been working quite hard lately and trucking around??More pics would be nice.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Flash about ready to head north? How is that little guy doing?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

RF2 said:


> Sorry to hear about the Wendy's. Used to be one of my favorite places to grab a sandwich.
> 
> You really need to upgrade your technical support. roseberry still thinks it's 1999.


I know Allen, it's sad when your tech support team still has a clam shell phone.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Sure it isn't a flu bug. You have been working quite hard lately and trucking around??More pics would be nice.


Thanks Mary Lynn, I don't think it was flu. You are correct, I have been running hard, but it was something I ate.
After a couple bags of IV I felt much better, today I am almost back to normal.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> Flash about ready to head north? How is that little guy doing?


Flash, is in Sheyboygan Falls as of yesterday afternoon.
Last week at the vet he weighed 41lbs. at 5 months.
He is healthy, athletic, crazy to retrieve and a good looking boy.
Sorry, I did not take pics cause I was sick and not thinking.
Craig, said he traveled well and is getting along with the other dogs.
I really miss him already.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, the house is rented for the first 2 weeks of December 2013.  
Me and the Guiders are staying in the house for the Tall Pines Trial.
The Chain link fence and kennels are being installed on Friday next week.
Almost done with all the renovation, taking another load of furniture with me next week.


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

I've spent a lot of time fishin' down that way with long time friends in Thomasville over the past 30 years, both locally freshwater and on the coast just south of Tallahassee. Was down there first of April for a couple of days, and the skeeters were already at max force! Yikes! Let me know if you need an exterminator for the house ...... I'll get you hooked up with a good local company. Meantime, o-k if Tula and I look forward to visiting sometime in the future?  We can also arrange to bring Macon, Drake, Cole, Jazz, Stoner, Sam, Murphy, Pippa, Glory, Cotton, etc. if Callahan wants to see her old hunt test pals!  

Congrats on the new training home!

Rai


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

wdsk said:


> I've spent a lot of time fishin' down that way with long time friends in Thomasville over the past 30 years, both locally freshwater and on the coast just south of Tallahassee. Was down there first of April for a couple of days, and the skeeters were already at max force! Yikes! Let me know if you need an exterminator for the house ...... I'll get you hooked up with a good local company. Meantime, o-k if Tula and I look forward to visiting sometime in the future?  We can also arrange to bring Macon, Drake, Cole, Jazz, Stoner, Sam, Murphy, Pippa, Glory, Cotton, etc. if Callahan wants to see her old hunt test pals!
> 
> Congrats on the new training home!
> 
> Rai


Hey Rai, good to hear from you, please come visit anytime.
Callahan, would love to see her old buddies. My new neighbor
caught a 12lb.7o/z Large Mouth Pig in March on his old family farm.
I am trying to make contacts for access to more private ponds and lakes.
I will be working on the house periodically during the summer, let me know 
when you are heading to T-ville and we will wet a hook.

Congratulations, I hear Tula is gonna be a Momma!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Update, we had a great time at the Tall Pines trial.
The house had good Karma for the Glen and Jenny Guider.
Glen, took 2nd in the Q, 2nd in the Derby and fourth in the AM.
The house may have had bad Karma for me and Reese!!!
After running a nice land blind at the AM, in the rain, we hauled
arse to the house to meet the fence guy. When Glen and Jenny 
got back to the house, we were sitting on the front porch.
Reese, jumped up on Jenny's lap and when she was coming down
caught her right leg in the side of the chair. Twist, Sprain, Ouch,
and just like that we are done. She would not put any weight on the 
leg and Sunday morning we went to the trial to see Dr. Jennell and not 
run a water blind. Long story short, she is gonna be OK and is getting
a week off the truck and at home. I should have listened to Jason Baker.
Jason said " go get her from Al's truck, run her in the AM and take her back to Al's truck."
I did not take her back to Al's truck because the AM was 8 miles from the open and I would
have been late to meet the fence guy. I know BONEHEAD!!!:-x

Anyway, the house is really coming along and my work has evidently inspired my neighbor
to clean up his side of our shared pond. It looks awesome. I sent some pics to my Tech Guru
"Roseberry" maybe he can post a few.


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I am headed down to the land of my granfather and grandmothers from the Sellman lines this summer. The people in Crawdad nebraska have wax in the the sand dunes. Bison Ga sounds like a wonderful place to camp. In a tent or in the sandunes?

Oh well me and the monsters goldens are headed out. The correction officers little kids loved koa. Koa didn't like the eye pokes. He is nice dog but not at all gun shy.  Headed to North of Vermonts di mornings


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

I was hunting about 15 miles south of Boston this past Sunday morning and as I was heading back thru Boston on the way to the Tall Pines trial, I saw some very impressive technical ponds on Grooverville Rd. Those yours??


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> Update, we had a great time at the Tall Pines trial.
> The house had good Karma for the Glen and Jenny Guider.
> Glen, took 2nd in the Q, 2nd in the Derby and fourth in the AM.
> The house may have had bad Karma for me and Reese!!!
> ...


Greg, what a story! Glad to hear that Reese will be ok, but tough break! Sounds like you are pretty busy down their!! Ella picked up a 3rd at Colonial and we are heading to Westchester tomorrow!

Chris


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Spring said:


> I was hunting about 15 miles south of Boston this past Sunday morning and as I was heading back thru Boston on the way to the Tall Pines trial, I saw some very impressive technical ponds on Grooverville Rd. Those yours??


I wish those ponds were mine, the property on the left is Dubose and on the right is Rasmussen's previously Rovelstadt's.
My little place is a rocks throw to both of those fabulous properties. 
Were you turkey hunting? Did you get a gobbler?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> Greg, what a story! Glad to hear that Reese will be ok, but tough break! Sounds like you are pretty busy down their!! Ella picked up a 3rd at Colonial and we are heading to Westchester tomorrow!
> 
> Chris


Way to go Ella on the 3rd, good luck in NY.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

No gobbler on this trip, Gregg; but didn't hunt as late as I usually do due to wanting to get back to Meigs to see my dog run. He did win the derby though so it was worth it!
I did see some guys working dogs on the property that was on my right as I was heading north towards Boston. I hope they give you a key to the gate so you can invite me down.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

featherqwest said:


> Well I am headed down to the land of my granfather and grandmothers from the Sellman lines this summer. The people in Crawdad nebraska have wax in the the sand dunes. Bison Ga sounds like a wonderful place to camp. In a tent or in the sandunes?
> 
> Oh well me and the monsters goldens are headed out. The correction officers little kids loved koa. Koa didn't like the eye pokes. He is nice dog but not at all gun shy.  Headed to North of Vermonts di mornings


I'm trying to figure out if this is the result of good drugs, or bad drugs?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Howard N said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this is the result of good drugs, or bad drugs?


Me and featherquest speak cryptics.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Chris Videtto said:


> Greg, what a story! Glad to hear that Reese will be ok, but tough break! Sounds like you are pretty busy down their!! Ella picked up a 3rd at Colonial and we are heading to Westchester tomorrow!
> 
> Chris


Gregg hard to look back, but I am glad he is okay. Rest will be good.

Chris nice going!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Howard N said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this is the result of good drugs, or bad drugs?


Same for me Howard, I think about $6.00 worth would do me for about a month!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Spring said:


> No gobbler on this trip, Gregg; but didn't hunt as late as I usually do due to wanting to get back to Meigs to see my dog run. He did win the derby though so it was worth it!
> I did see some guys working dogs on the property that was on my right as I was heading north towards Boston. I hope they give you a key to the gate so you can invite me down.


Nice job on the Derby win Vic, Where do you live?


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in Albany. Yes, the Derby win was fun. He still has about 5 1/2 months left in Derby competition so I'm hopeful about his outlook.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Spring said:


> I'm in Albany. Yes, the Derby win was fun. He still has about 5 1/2 months left in Derby competition so I'm hopeful about his outlook.


Good luck with him, don't over due the derby if you want a well rounded all age dog.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Vic definitely has a nice pup.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Good advice. Gregg, and thanks. He's doing triples very well now and will get into Quals in a few months. He's also working on getting his MH passes, too, so we'll see how it all works out. In the middle of all that he gets most excited when we go my farm as he knows the duck pond is nearby. Trials are fun but the real thing is better!


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

David McLendon said:


> Vic definitely has a nice pup.










Thanks, David. Great meeting you at the SW Ga trial. Hope to see you at more along the way.​


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Spring said:


> Good advice. Gregg, and thanks. He's doing triples very well now and will get into Quals in a few months. He's also working on getting his MH passes, too, so we'll see how it all works out. In the middle of all that he gets most excited when we go my farm as he knows the duck pond is nearby. Trials are fun but the real thing is better!


Yep, Farm=Fun Trial=Tough he knows!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Update on the house in Boston.
The Grader is coming today to backfill the kennel pad and do some shaping, leveling and seeding on the rest of the property.
We are planting a new super duper centipede, $85.00 for 10lbs. of seed. I hope we get rain and this stuff takes root.:mrgreen:

The floor guy came yesterday and measured the entire house for a new fiberglass backed vinyl that floats and is not glued.
The material looks like hardwood with many colors and plank sizes. Does anyone have any experience with this flooring?
I only want to do this once, at 98 cents a sq. ft. for the material, the price seems right.

Reese, is fully recovered from her injury and we are going to Madison, Ga. today to train with Al and then she's back on the truck.
She has thoroughly enjoyed her time at home and is looking forward to the trip up the east coast for all the trials and training.
Well, that's what she told me yesterday!!!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Gregg. Can you clear your PM box? Thanks.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Boston update, I bought a new TV for my bedroom at home. 
I am taking the 42" LCD to Boston for the living room.
When Reese gets home from the east coast run we are going to Boston 
for a week or so. I have the kennel barrels and pvc stands ready to go.
I need to pull up all the carpet and prep the floors for the vinyl guy.
Gonna be hot!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

The trailer is loaded to the top with furniture, dog houses and lawn equipment.
I have to go remove all the carpet and prep the floors for the vinyl guy.
I want to install the fence and floors on this trip and the only things to 
finish will be exterior stucco repairs and painting. When my stucco guys return
from their summer trip to Romania, we will go do the remaining work in July.

Then it's time for fun trips to train, fish and hunt.

If you are interested in renting see the classifieds please.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Gregg, 

sounds like a lot of work is coming together.....congrats on the new place! 

PS.....I saw Reese with Al this weekend in Maine and gave him a big belly rub for you!!!!

Chris


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> Gregg,
> 
> sounds like a lot of work is coming together.....congrats on the new place!
> 
> ...


Thanks man, you yankees haven't been very friendly to Al the last couple weeks.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

my thoughts exactly! some Brutal set ups!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> Thanks man, you yankees haven't been very friendly to Al the last couple weeks.


Greg how far is Boston from the Gulf?

Thanks,


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Greg how far is Boston from the Gulf?
> 
> Thanks,


Hey Tim, so sorry, about your loss, hang in there.

Boston, is about 2 hours to the beach.


----------

